# $500 DD Bonus



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s not showing in my account yet. Anyone actually get it yet? I’ll believe it when I see it


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

it is all priced in with the 5k low payouts that you have completed. you will never receive 8-10 bucks on a 1 mile trip ever for DD


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

All of these companies take advantage of their drivers and yet we still choose to drive for them. Its $500 they didn't have to give me so I could care less what its for.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Haven't received it yet either but I'll be just fine with an extra 5 hundid lol
2 buck Tony can definitely afford it lmmfao!!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Haven't received it yet either but I'll be just fine with an extra 5 hundid lol
> 2 buck Tony can definitely afford it lmmfao!!
> View attachment 532734
> Yea for sure right on time for the holidays. Supposedly it will be in our accounts by the end of the day. Don't u have way over 5k trips?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Does it worth? 
To make 10 cents more on each trip, drivers need to drive 5000 trips. 
Unless total trips are too closed to make 5000 trips.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Haven't received it yet either but I'll be just fine with an extra 5 hundid lol
> 2 buck Tony can definitely afford it lmmfao!!
> View attachment 532734


Yea for sure right on time for the holidays. Supposedly it will be in our accounts by the end of the day.



Wildgoose said:


> Does it worth?
> To make 10 cents more on each trip, drivers need to drive 5000 trips.
> Unless total trips are too closed to make 5000 trips.


Free money is always worth. They're paying me for work that I've already been paid for. No need to break out the calculator and analyze it.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I love these idgets that try to make an issue out of being given free money lol 
Sorry suckas if you don't qualify 🤣🤣


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's not showing in my account yet. Anyone actually get it yet? I'll believe it when I see it


I just got mine i was surprised
I'm happy &#128522;



Capitalism said:


> I just got mine i was surprised
> I'm happy &#128522;





uberboy1212 said:


> It's not showing in my account yet. Anyone actually get it yet? I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just checked and it's there

Damn this guys a lot happier than me


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> it is all priced in with the 5k low payouts that you have completed. you will never receive 8-10 bucks on a 1 mile trip ever for DD


I regularly get $8-9 offers for trips less than one mile near campus.


----------

